# VMWare: SimaticNET OPC Server MPI/Profibus



## david.ka (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand mal versucht, auf einer VMWare (nicht ESX) den SimaticNET OPC Server für MPI/Profibus ans laufen zu bekommen?
Erkennt VMWare die entsprechende CP Karte?


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ist mir bislang nicht gelungen ... 
Das Problem dabei könnte sein, dass VM das Ding wie eine Netzwerk-Karte behandeln will, sie aber von Siemens nicht so benutzt wird ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## david.ka (27 Januar 2012)

von Siemens:


> Für CPs wie CP 5611/5613/5621/5623, also PCI oder PCIe Karten sehe ich keine Chance.
> 
> Eine Baugruppe wie ein CP 5711 wird da schon eher erkannt.
> 
> Nun kommt es aber auch noch auf die verwendte Simatic Net Version bzw. auf die Version der VM an.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Januar 2012)

Zu der CP5711 gibt es verschiedene Alternativen (Stichwort Netlinge) die auch in einer VM laufen. Produkte von uns sind der ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact und der ACCON-NetLink-USB compact. Der ACCON-NetLink-USB wurde auch oft und gerne von einer Niederlassung des großen S unter VM eingesetzt, da die CP5xxx unter VM nicht laufen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die den OPC-Server im Einsatz hatten, der sollte aber auch funktionieren.


----------

